# B13 Road Race Spring Rates?



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for those who road race their b13's, what spring rates are u running front/rear?

currently my se-r has more of a drag setup consisting of:
-Ground control coilovers with camber plates
-KYB AGX's in front
-350lb/in eibachs in front
-KYB GR2's (non adjustable) in rear
-600lb/in eibachs in rear

i would just like to know what you'll are running and how u like it. my car is street car, but im not concerned with a comfy ride....no a/c, no p/s, no radio, place racing engine mounts (all 4). the car will make some big power in the next couple of months and i would like as much traction as possible, and still be able to carve some corners.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

300/250, 375/300, 350/275. Those are all common setups for a Daily Driver Track car B13. Get a nice rear sway bar as well. I would get some 275's and do a event before you go any farther. You may want to get the AGX's for the back at the same time. Spend some money on some dedictated track pads for your brakes as well. Think of the car as a unit and not just a collection of parts. IE: What you do to the front brakes effects the rear brakes etc. You sound like you already are thinking that way.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Grover Pickering's IT-S SE-R is running 450/400 Eibachs on AGX. Stock front sway bar and Nu-Tech adjustable rear sway bar. This is strictly a race car, no street duty.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the info

the car already has powerslot rotors and axis metal master pads all the way around. i was thinking about a BABK, but i still want to be able to run slicks up front....


----------

